

AirAsia Flight 8501: What Makes Thunderstorms Such a Threat to Airliners - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/airasia-qz8501-thunderstorms/

======
byoung2
_In the US, the FAA tracks storms six to eight hours in advance, and assigns
routes to avoid them_

Is this not true in other countries?

